# Match-Combo



## Nolfravel (22. Januar 2010)

Moin Leute,

Jetzt wage ich mich als Mefo-Angler mal auf ein ganz neues Gebiet.
Bisher war Weißfisch-Angel immer nur n bissl Fun mit den Tele-Forellenpuff-Ruten.
Aber so langsam hätte ich docgh schon Lust so richtig die Weißfische zu ärgern, dass man auch was in der Rute spürt.
Dazu bräcuht ich also ne richtig feine Match-Combo.
Da mein ganzes Geld fürs Spinnfischen draufgeht, dachte ich so insgesamt für beides ca. 80€.
So sorry, wenn es schon solche Trööts gibt, habe nichts passendes gefunden.
So, wenn ihr noch mehr Infos für die Baratung braucht, sagt es.Weiß jetzt eben nicht, wass man da so wissen muss.

Ich bedank mich schonmal im Vorraus#6


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Algon (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Match-Combo*

Hallo, schau Dir mal die Abu Enticer Pro Match an.#6
Die 3m davon habe ich für den Forellenteich, und die 3,60 für die Weißfische
http://www.gerlinger.de/sonderliste/s142
Und dann noch für 60€ für ne Ryobi Applause.
http://www.gerlinger.de/sonderliste/s26

MfG Algon


----------



## Knispel (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Match-Combo*

Ne richtig "feine Match - Kombo" ( Rute und Rolle ) wirst Du für 80 Euronen nicht bekommen, das ist mehr oder weniger alles behelf. Match - Ruten sind "Spezialwerkzeuge" werden nicht in Massen hergestellt und was vernüftiges hat seinen Preis. Denn fische mal lieber mit Deiner , wie Du sagst," Forellenpuff - Tele " weiter, sie erfüllt auch ihren zweck und investiere die 80 Euros in die neusten Mefo - Fliegen und Köder. Kannst aber auch mal bei Ebay vorbeischauen, unter Steck / Match - Ruten werden immer wieder gebrauchte Markengeräte eingestellt. Frage Dich im Vorfeld aber : Würdest Du dir auch eine spinnrute für 30 Euro fürs Meerforellenfischen zulegen ? Mefos damit fangen kannst Du auch ....#h


----------



## Algon (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Match-Combo*



Knispel schrieb:


> Ne richtig "feine Match - Kombo" ( Rute und Rolle ) wirst Du für 80 Euronen nicht bekommen, das ist mehr oder weniger alles behelf. Match - Ruten sind "Spezialwerkzeuge"


naja, für 80 € wird es schwer überhaupt eine Combo, egal für welche Angelei, zu bekommen. Aber wenn man sich mal umsieht bekommt man so eine Combo mit bis zu 50% Rabatt.
Siehe meine vorgeschlagene Combo, die würde sonst ca.160€ kosten.

MfG Algon


----------



## Knispel (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Match-Combo*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> An der Rolle kannst Du beim "Matchen" etwas sparen, aber bei der Rute würde ich lieber ein paar Euro mehr ausgeben.


 
Martin,

eine einigermaßen vernüftige Rolle mit Wechselspulen / Matchspulen bekommst Du aber auch nicht für ein " Appel und Ei ". Du weißt selber, wie schnell man einmal von einer 0,18 auf eine 0,14 Schnur runter muss.


----------



## Schwingeangler44 (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Match-Combo*

Du hörst zwar eh nie auf mich aber ich finde die Browning Ambiton Match in 3,90m wäre ganz geil....
Rolle hab ich keine Ahnung da suche ich selbst noch eine...

Bis Nachher 
David


----------



## Knispel (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Match-Combo*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Weiß ich, aber für um die 50€ ist auf jeden Fall was zu finden


 
Das ist wohl war und für die Rute soll unser freund @Nolfravel mal so 120 - 150 Euronen einplanen ( bei 13`Länge), denn hat er was reelles, das langt bei vernüftigen Umgang fürs Leben.


----------



## Algon (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Match-Combo*

Dem TE ist es bestimmt bekannt, das er für 80€ kein Top Combo bekommt, was er evtl auch garnicht möchte.
Er hat nach einer preiswerten Match Combo gefragt, und hat eine preiswerte Match Combo empfohlen bekommen. Ich habe die Entricer selber, und für den Preis geht die voll ok.

MfG Algon


----------



## Knispel (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Match-Combo*



Algon schrieb:


> Dem TE ist es bestimmt bekannt, das er für 80€ kein Top Combo bekommt, was er evtl auch garnicht möchte.
> Er hat nach einer preiswerten Match Combo gefragt, und hat eine preiswerte Match Combo empfohlen bekommen. Ich habe die Entricer selber, und für den Preis geht die voll ok.
> 
> MfG Algon


 
Preiswert ist relativ, wenn ich meine ins augegefasste Hardy ( 320 Euro u.v.p. ) für 160 Euronen bekomme, hab ich sie auch preiswert bekommen .... hab aber etwas richtig, richtig gutes und ich sagte schon, die kauf ich mir einmal im Leben das langt. Wenn nicht kann ich so ein Modell immer wieder sehr gut verkaufen d.h. ich erziele denn immer noch einen guten Preis. So ist das gemeint.


----------



## Algon (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Match-Combo*

na, dann gebt doch mal einen konkreten Tipp,
und nicht immer "für das Geld gibt es nur Müll". (was ja nicht stimmt)

MfG Algon


----------



## Knispel (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Match-Combo*



Algon schrieb:


> und nicht immer "für das Geld gibt es nur Müll". (was ja nicht stimmt)
> 
> MfG Algon


 
Das habe ich nie gesagt!!! Eine 160 Euro - Rute für 80 Euro ist doch gut, es ist und bleibt letztlich im Wert eine 160 Euro Rute, also ein gutes Mittelklassemodell, welche nur im Angebot verkauft wird, da würde ich auch nach schauen. Wie Martin aber schon sagte: Wenn eine Matchrute, denn zu Anfang die Standartlänge von 13´und keine 12 `oder gar eine 10 ´Rute. Glaub mir, der TE wird sich ärgern.

Vorschläge mach ich nicht, in den Katalogen stehen viele Modelle drin, der eine findet die gut, der andere die. 
Wie Du bestimmt schon an Hand meiner Signatur gesehen hast, liebe ich die klassische Fischerei mit den Matchruten über alles ( alte englische Schule ) . Meine Modelle findest Du hier :
http://www.hardyfishing.de/?page=2
http://bruceandwalker.co.uk/index.php
und für ganz besondere Anlässe
http://www.artofangling.net/paulcookrods.html

Schau, ich habe vor 14 Tagen eine ca. 40 Jahre alte , top erhaltende CTM 13 A aus der Fast Tip Serie von B. James & Sohn ( alte Firmenname von Bruce & Walker ) in 13`Länge, noch aus richtig guten Holglas, für 55 Euronen bei Ebay ersteigert, mit soetwas kann man auch heute noch einwandfrei fischen und DAS ist eine Rute ...


----------



## Algon (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Match-Combo*



Knispel schrieb:


> Das habe ich nie gesagt!!! Eine 160 Euro - Rute für 80 Euro ist doch gut, es ist und bleibt letztlich im Wert eine 160 Euro Rute, also ein gutes Mittelklassemodell,


oben steht aber, 160€ die Combo.
Mit der Länge ist das so eine Sache. 3m sind mir zum Matchangeln auch zu kurz, aber für den Forellenteich super.
3,90 wäre *Mir* schon wieder zu lang, deshalb habe ich sie in 3,60. 

MfG Algon


----------



## Knispel (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Match-Combo*

Kleiner Tip : besorg Dir mal dieses Buch, amazon, gebraucht ab 2,42 € von Vincent Kluwe - York .Ist zwar schon etwas älter, aber eine bessere Erklährung zu allem gibt es nicht.

http://www.amazon.de/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?__mk_de_DE=%C5M%C5Z%D5%D1&url=search-alias%3Dstripbooks&field-keywords=Fisch+fangen+im+Englischen+Stil


----------



## Brassenwilli (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Match-Combo*

Moin, moin,
auch wenn sich hier der "Eine" oder "Andere" auf den Schlips getreten fühlt aber das muss mal geschrieben werden,  ich finde es immer wieder amüsant wenn ein User hier seine Wünsche und Vorstellungen schreibt und dann Hinweise, Vorschläge und was sonst noch bekommt die aus meiner Sicht nicht wirklich das wiedergeben was sich der User erhofft hat.

Es wurde nach einer Match-Combo für ca. € 80,-- gefragt und damit die Frage aus meiner Sicht auch vernünftig beantwortet werden kann, sollte man erstmal herausbekommen für welche Einsatzgebiete die Matchrute gedacht sein soll denn daraus kann man z.B. die benötigte Länge und ggfs. eine entsprechende Rolle ableiten.

Da ich die Gegend aus der, der Threadstarter kommt, recht gut kenne, kann ich mir diese Fragen sparen.

Hier nun mein Vorschlag für das gelegentliche Matchangeln 

BROWNING Ambition Match, Länge 3,90 m, 3-teilig, WG bis 12 g € 39,95 (UPE € 57,--)
BROWNING Ambition Match, Länge 4,20 m, 3-teilig, WG bis 20 g € 49,95 (UPE € 65,--)

passende Rolle dazu

BROWNING Backfire Match 640, 6 Kugellager, 5,2:1, Einzug 93 cm, Kunststoff E-Spule, € 39,95 (UPE € 57,--)

Das ist eine qualitative gute Kombination die für die gelegentliche Matchangelei mehr wie ausreichend ist und auch noch im angesagten Budget liegt.

So nun können alle auf mir und meinen Eintrag rumhacken
#h


----------



## Knispel (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Match-Combo*

Sorry Wilfried,

lese hier : 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=174718&page=2
ab Post Nr. 18

das ist wieder das was ich sage, jeder hat eine andere Meinung. Man muss einfach selber ausprobieren, ist jedenfalls meine Erfahrung.


----------



## chris_k (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Match-Combo*

@Willi: Wiso rumhacken??? Ist doch ne korrekte Antwort. Sowas hat sich, wie ich denke erhofft. 

Aber ich hät da auch noch nen Vorschlag:

Colmic Artax Beta 3,9m Wurfgewicht 6- 30 gramm 69,95€

Colmic Victory pro 4,2 m Wurfgewicht 2-20 gramm 69,95€

dazu die Rolle:

Energofish Goldstar Cyklone NG 30 Übersetzung: 5,1 : 1, 7+1 Kugellage, Grafitersatzspule 16,95€

Wie ich finde, kann man damit schon viel abdecken. 
Klar sollte aber auch sein, das Qualität ihren Preis hat.
Egal wo man kauft. Man kann in dieser Preisklasse, also auch nicht erwarten eine Top Kombi zu bekommen. Diese kann ja bekanntermassen mehrere hundert euros kosten.

@knipsel: "das ist wieder das was ich sage, jeder hat eine andere Meinung. Man muss einfach selber ausprobieren, ist jedenfalls meine Erfahrung." 

Da muß ich dir auch wieder recht geben.
Am besten ist immernoch die Sachen vorher in die Hand zu nehmen.


----------



## Brassenwilli (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Match-Combo*

Sorry Rainer,

den Thread habe ich glatt überlesen/übersehen sonst hätte ich dort schon meinen Senf dazu gegeben.:q

Ich habe hier bei dem einen oder anderen Thread manchmal das Gefühl es wird nur geschrieben um des Schreibens willen, aber Gefühle können "Gott sei Dank" auch täuschen.

Wie Du schon richtig schreibst, jeder hat eine andere Meinung oder entsprechende Erfahrungen gemacht die hier als Hilfestellung weitergegeben werden was aus meiner Sicht bestimmt von "Vielen" auch dankbar angenommen wird und die geplante Kaufentscheidung unterstützt.

Nur ich bekomme immer einen dicken Hals wenn einer nach einem Produkt A für den Preis XY fragt und ihm anschließend Vorschläge für Produkte gemacht werden die den genannten Preis XY um ein vielfaches übersteigen.

Nimm es bitte nicht persönlich aber weder eine Hardy noch eine Bruce&Walker passen in die vom Threadstarter genannte Preisklasse, dass es sich dabei um wirklich wunderbare Matchruten handelt, -die leider in einer anderen Liga spielen-, will ich dabei nicht in Abrede stellen denn ich besitze selbst das eine oder andere Schmuckstück davon.

Ob man für die genannte/geplante Kaufsumme letztendlich was "Vernünftiges" bekommt liegt immer im Auge des Betrachters, für den "Einen" ist die Qualität ausreichend und für den "Anderen" eben nicht.


----------



## Knispel (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Match-Combo*



Brassenwilli schrieb:


> Sorry Rainer,
> 
> den Thread habe ich glatt überlesen/übersehen sonst hätte ich dort schon meinen Senf dazu gegeben.:q
> 
> ...


 
Alles klar Wilfried, 

ich nehme Dir das nicht für übel |wavey::m


----------



## Sensitivfischer (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Match-Combo*

Ne brauchbare Matchcombo für 80 Euro gibt es durchaus und ohne dass man den Spaß am Matchangeln gleich verliert.
Man nehme als Rute eine YAD Stonehill:
http://cgi.ebay.de/MATCHRUTE-YAD-ST...ort_Angelsport_Angelruten?hash=item33594c0ae2

als Rolle ne Spro Passion, die gibts's für ca. 34 Euro.
Beide Komponenten sind alles andere als Schrott.


----------



## Algon (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Match-Combo*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Ne brauchbare Matchcombo für 80 Euro gibt es durchaus und ohne dass man den Spaß am Matchangeln gleich verliert.
> .....


Der TE sucht aber eine Combo für 80€.

MfG Algon


----------



## Sensitivfischer (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Match-Combo*



Algon schrieb:


> Der TE sucht aber eine Combo für 80€.
> 
> MfG Algon



Für 33 Euro inkl. Versand, bekommt er beim gleichen Anbieter die YAD Blackwood, die ich auch empfehlen kann und selbst fische. Wenn er dann noch für die Spro Passion 710, mit Versand ca. 40 Euro zahlt, dann ist er deutlich unter 80 Euro geblieben.
Sonst noch was zu beanstanden?!!


----------



## Algon (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Match-Combo*

upss, du hast ja geschrieben


Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Ne brauchbare Matchcombo für 80 Euro gibt es durchaus .....


sorry mein Fehler, ich habe 80€ für brauchbare Matchrute gelesen.|rotwerden 
deshalb mein Hinweis, das der TE eine Combo für 80€ sucht.

MfG Algon


----------



## Andal (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Match-Combo*

Na dann wollen wir die Sache mal etwas verkomplizieren. :q

In welche Richtung soll denn nun dieses "Matchfischen" gehen?

Nach meinem Geschmack ist beim Matchen ein 3 SSG Waggler schon fast eine Boje. Andere Angler feuern dagenen 20 gr. Missiles an den Horizont und sie matchen auch...!

Will sich der TE nun wirklich nur mit feinem Posenfischen im englischen Stil befassen, oder darf es etwas mehr sein? Sollte man mit der neuen Combo etwa auch mal eine schön sensible Grundmontage fischen können?

Ich bin mir nicht so sicher, ob er wirklich mit einer reinrassigen Matchrute so gut beraten ist!?


----------



## Sensitivfischer (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Match-Combo*



Andal schrieb:


> ...
> Nach meinem Geschmack ist beim Matchen ein 3 SSG Waggler schon fast eine Boje....


3 SSG finde ich auch, dass ein Haufen Holz ist, sowas nehme ich als Posen- Köfi- Montage auf Zander.



Andal schrieb:


> ...Andere Angler feuern dagenen 20 gr. Missiles an den Horizont und sie matchen auch...!


Da kann man ja gleich ne Wasserkugel nehmen, fliegt auch weit.





Andal schrieb:


> ...Will sich der TE nun wirklich nur mit feinem Posenfischen im englischen Stil befassen, oder darf es etwas mehr sein? Sollte man mit der neuen Combo etwa auch mal eine schön sensible Grundmontage fischen können?
> 
> Ich bin mir nicht so sicher, ob er wirklich mit einer reinrassigen Matchrute so gut beraten ist!?



Mal schauen was er dazu meint, aber dann wären wir wiedermal bei ner Float - oder leichten Federrute, eventuell einem Picker und erneut bei einem Budgetproblem.


----------



## Nolfravel (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Match-Combo*

Moin Leute,

Dachte nicht, dass es hier so abgehen wird.
Es geht mir lediglich ums gelegtliche Posenfischen.
Mir ist schon klar, dass ich für 80€ keine richtig gute Matchrute bekomme.
Ich fischen ja nicht umsonst an der Küste ne Individual-Aufbaurute mit ner Technium 4000FB, bzw. auf Barsch ne Skelli mit Rarenium|supergri.
Ich suche diese Match-Combo eben nur zum gelegentlichen Posenfischen, vllt. auch mal ne ganz ganz leichte Grundmontage und manchmal auch Forellenpuff.
Danke Algon für den Tipp, Danke auch an die guten Gerätetipps, weiß den Namen grade nicht|bigeyes.
So Sorry, aber vllt. hab ich das ja auch falsch verstanden, aber wenn ich angemault werde, wie ich en drauf kommen könne, ne Match-Combo für 80€ zu kaufen, find ich das daneben.
Ich erwähne es nocheinmal:
Ich bin Mefo bzw Spinnfischer, und hab halt zwischendurch ´mal Bock n paar Weißfische zu beangeln.
Und mit Tele-Knüppel ist das eben nicht der Hammer.

Über weitere Gerätetipps würde ich mich freuen, wobei ich die Tipps schon echt gut fand.


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Knispel (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Match-Combo*

Denn schau dir doch mal die Bolos an, sind zwar auch Tele, aber eventuell passender für Dich.


----------



## Koalabaer (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Match-Combo*

@Nolfravel

warum eine neue Rolle?nimm doch einfach die von der Barschkombi...eine Ersatzspule gefüllt mit 14-16er mono und die oben erwähnte Browning,und schon kann der Spaß beginnen 

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Schwingeangler44 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Match-Combo*

@ Koalabaer Eine Rarenium zum Matchen...#d
Ich fass es nicht.
Das geht ja überhaupt nicht, dass ist pure Verschwendung...|uhoh:

Eine Rarenium ist zum Spinnfischen und Dauerkurbeln da und nicht um ein 5cm Rotauge auszudrillen #d #d #d

Gruß
David


----------



## Andal (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Match-Combo*

Wer legt so etwas fest?#q


----------



## Algon (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Match-Combo*



Schwingeangler44 schrieb:


> Eine Rarenium ist zum Spinnfischen und Dauerkurbeln da und nicht um ein 5cm Rotauge auszudrillen #d #d #d


och, wenn ich das Geld über hätte würde ich mir auch eine Stella an die Grundangel hängen.

MfG Algon


----------



## Koalabaer (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Match-Combo*



Schwingeangler44 schrieb:


> @ Koalabaer Eine Rarenium zum Matchen...#d
> Ich fass es nicht.
> Das geht ja überhaupt nicht, dass ist pure Verschwendung...|uhoh:
> 
> ...



Verschwendung?
Warum sollte man eine Rolle welche fürs Dauerkurbeln geeignet ist, nicht zum Matchen einsetzen können?

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Knispel (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Match-Combo*



Schwingeangler44 schrieb:


> @ Koalabaer Eine Rarenium zum Matchen...#d
> Ich fass es nicht.
> Das geht ja überhaupt nicht, dass ist pure Verschwendung...|uhoh:
> 
> ...


 
#q sorry, aber Du hast keine Ahnung. Ich vermute aber, daß liegt an Deinem doch noch sehr jugendlichen Alter 

Es ist doch letzt entlich egal, was für eine Rolle an der Rute hängt, hauptsache die Größe stimmt. Ob sie denn teuer oder billig ist, ist Nebensache. ich würde auch die Rarenium mit dünner Schnur dranhängen, alleine schon, weil ich die Rolle habe, das Geld für eine Rolle, welche nach Deiner unqualifizierten Meinung keine " Verschwendung " ist, kann man denn ja noch auf die Rute zusätzlich drauflegen.

Schaumal, der @Andal und ich fischen mit Centre Pins ( wenn Du überhaupt weist, was das ist. Damit umgehen wirst Du 100 % nicht können ), solche Teile bekommt man ab ca. 250 Euro aufwärts, ist das auch Verschwendung ?


----------



## Schwingeangler44 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Match-Combo*



Algon schrieb:


> och, wenn ich das Geld über hätte würde ich mir auch eine Stella an die Grundangel hängen.
> 
> MfG Algon


 
Ja klar ich würde das auch machen...ich würde sogar meiner kleinen Schwester die nicht mal auswerfen kann ne Stella in die Hand drücken wenn ich das Geld hätte.


----------



## Schwingeangler44 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Match-Combo*



Knispel schrieb:


> Schaumal, der @Andal und ich fischen mit Centre Pins ( wenn Du überhaupt weist, was das ist. Damit umgehen wirst Du 100 % nicht können ), solche Teile bekommt man ab ca. 250 Euro aufwärts, ist das auch Verschwendung ?


 
Nein das halte ich für absolut keine Verschwendung....
Ist halt immer eine Frage des Geldes |wavey:


----------



## Tricast (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Match-Combo*

Eine Ersatzspule für die "Rarenium" dürfte wohl im Preisbereich einer normalen Rolle liegen. Und wenn ich für das Geld eine gute Rolle an meiner Gelegenheitsmatch habe, mit einer super weichen Bremse für dünnste Vorfächer, dann ist das genau richtig und kein Quatsch.

Viele liebe Grüße aus Bremen
Heinz

PS: Und Matchen ist auch dauerkurbeln. Wir sind nicht beim Karpfenangeln wo wir den Köder auslegen und dann schlafen gehen.


----------



## Schwingeangler44 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Match-Combo*



Tricast schrieb:


> Eine Ersatzspule für die "Rarenium" dürfte wohl im Preisbereich einer normalen Rolle liegen. Und wenn ich für das Geld eine gute Rolle an meiner Gelegenheitsmatch habe, mit einer super weichen Bremse für dünnste Vorfächer, dann ist das genau richtig und kein Quatsch.
> 
> Viele liebe Grüße aus Bremen
> Heinz
> ...


 
|good:
 Einer der es versteht.#6


----------



## Knispel (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Match-Combo*



Tricast schrieb:


> Eine Ersatzspule für die "Rarenium" dürfte wohl im Preisbereich einer normalen Rolle liegen. Und wenn ich für das Geld eine gute Rolle an meiner Gelegenheitsmatch habe, mit einer super weichen Bremse für dünnste Vorfächer, dann ist das genau richtig und kein Quatsch.
> 
> Viele liebe Grüße aus Bremen
> Heinz
> ...


 
Also Heinz mal ganz ehrlich, 
bei einer Stationärrolle der höheren Preisklasse erwarte ich eigentlich bereits in der Verpackung des guten Stückes, ein bis zwei Ersatzspulen dabei, ansonsten kann der betreffende Hersteller seine Modelle behalten und hat er noch einen so berümten Namen, denn eines ist doch klar : Auch andere Mütter haben schöne Töchter und wenn denn noch eine Mirgift dabei ist ...
Das ist jedenfalls meine Meinung ...


----------



## Andal (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Match-Combo*

Das ist aber der gängige Doppelbeschiss bei den ach so edlen Spinnrollen. Meistens gibt es gar keine E-Spule und nachkaufen ist extrem teuer. U.a. ein Grund, warum ich die japanische Jubelmarke nicht mag und auch nicht fische.


----------



## Knispel (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Match-Combo*



Andal schrieb:


> Das ist aber der gängige Doppelbeschiss bei den ach so edlen Spinnrollen. Meistens gibt es gar keine E-Spule und nachkaufen ist extrem teuer. U.a. ein Grund, warum ich die japanische Jubelmarke nicht mag und auch nicht fische.


 
ich auch nicht. 

Wenn ich z.B. meine Mitchells sehe, da liegen immer 1 bis 2 Ersatzspulen mit bei, teilweise ist eine davon sogar eine Match - Spule. 
Komisch bei dehnen geht das, aber bei dem japanischen Fahrradteile - Hersteller geht das nicht und die werden dann auch noch so vergöttert und gekauft ( dabei fällt mir auch der Hersteller mit dem Fuchskopf - Lable oder das anderen "Pelztier" ein ) ...


----------



## Algon (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Match-Combo*



Knispel schrieb:


> Komisch bei denen geht das aber bei dem japanischen Fahrradteile - Hersteller geht das nicht und die werden auch so vergöttert und gekauft ...


Ihr angelt also ohne Tackle vom Fahradteilehersteller? Geht das denn? |kopfkrat


MfG Algon


----------



## Andal (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Match-Combo*

Das geht hervorragend, denn wir sind ja englische Snobs mit gehörigem Spleen! :vik:


----------



## Algon (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Match-Combo*



Andal schrieb:


> denn wir sind ja englische Snobs mit gehörigem Spleen! :vik:


 
ah, Lord Sinclair.:q

MfG Algon


----------



## Nolfravel (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Match-Combo*

Moin Leute,

Erstmal ein großes Danke an alle, vor allem an Algon.
Die Rute ist wirklich schön, auch wenn ich das noch nicht wirklich beurteilen kann, da noch nicht gefischt.(es ist die 3.60m geworden)
Bei der Rolle kam ich einfach nicht von Shimano weg, wollte schon immer mal ne Exage ausprobieren.
Bei der Größe, habe ich mit 2500FB eine gute Wahl getroffen.
Schnur ist da jetzt ne 0.08er Stren Microfuse(zur Probe, ob sie vllt. auch zum Spinnfische taugt) und ne 20er Trilene Sensithin Ultra+(der letzte Scheiß, kann nur noch besser werden; die Schnur springt sofort von der Rolle, und war schon verdrallt, bevor sie überhaupt das Schnurlaufröllchen erreichte), aufgespult.

Nochmal ein großes Danke#6#6#6


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## kaic (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Match-Combo*

Manche führen sich hier echt auf als hätten sie das Matchen erfunden.
wenn jemand eine günstige Kombo sucht um gelegentlich Matchen zu gehen brauch er sicher keine dieser englischen Nobel-Match-Teile.
und sicher auch keine Belehrung über Centre Pins....
Wirklich schade das die selbsternannten Snops sich für die Matchgötter halten. Für mich ist das einfach nur arrogant!!!

und nun um zum eigentlichen Thema zurück zu kommen
als Geräte-Tipp von mir:
Browning Silver Force Match (um die 80 Euro)
eine ideale Rute für einsteiger und Fortgeschrittene.
Dazu eine schöne 2500er oder 3000 er Rolle.
Von Matchrollen mit hoher Übersetzung rate ich aus eigener Erfahrung ab.

Viele Grüße
KAI


----------



## Nolfravel (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Match-Combo*

Die Rute steht schon neben mir, und die Rolle liegt neben mir.
Aber trotzdem Danke#6...


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Match-Combo*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Die Rute steht schon neben mir, und die Rolle liegt neben mir.
> Aber trotzdem Danke#6...
> 
> 
> Gruß Jan Peter




Dann ist es zu spät um noch was zu empfehlen. Ich hab gerade `ne neue Matchrute in den Kleinanzeigen stehen.:m

Ansonsten viel Erfolg damit.#6


|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Match-Combo*

Zu den Teleruten kann ich dir nix sagen aber so`ne dreigeteilte Match ist dir echt zu lang im Transport? (ca. 1,30 - 1,40|kopfkrat)

|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Jackson Master (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Match-Combo*

Was halst du von der Brwoning war nie Schlecht ausser die Rollen bei Getriebe und Schnurverlegung

http://www.s-w-ausruestung.de/product_info.php?info=p3794_Browning-Combo-Syntec-Match-390.html


----------



## Jackson Master (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Match-Combo*

Dieses Set besteht doch aus einer 3.90m langen Match Rute,
einer " tauglichen Rolle", Rutentasche und 0,22mm Schnur


----------



## Nolfravel (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Match-Combo*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ansonsten viel Erfolg damit.#6
> 
> 
> |wavey:|wavey:


 

Danke.


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Nolfravel (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Match-Combo*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Ich will es Dir erklären:
> 
> Ich suche *keine* Steckrute, auch *kein* Set, also *keine* Schnur und *keine* Rolle und ausgeben würde ich dafür auch *keine* 86,95€. Also ist Dein Vorschlag weit von dem entfernt, was ich mir so vorstelle...
> 
> Schau Dir vielleicht oben auch nochmal die beiden Ruten an, die ich zur Diskussion gestellt habe, und Du wirst feststellen, es handelt sich um etwas anderes... |wavey:


 

:q:q:q


----------



## Knispel (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Match-Combo*

Für deine zwecke langt das vollkommen aus. Fische fangen wirst Du damit, ich hatte früher auch nichts anderes.


----------



## Lenzibald (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Match-Combo*

Servus. Schau mal auf www.hiki.at  die 
MITCHELL PREMIUM 2 MATCH  wäre ne Rute für dich. Kostet um die 50.- je nach länge sogar billiger. Oder in der Abverkaufsliste da sind einige Schnäpchen drinnen.
Hoppala hab grad gesehen das die 3.90er nur mehr 35.- kostet.
MfG
Lenzi


----------

